# Brandon Roy Discusses His Knees & The Team



## JimmyHughes (Oct 11, 2012)

How can you NOT root for this guy? 

http://www.collectivefans.com/2012/10/10/brandon-roy-is-really-excited-to-be-back-in-the-nba/


----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

He looks like he is back! Great signing for my Wolves. I do believe we are a contender! Go Wolves.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Brandon Roy said:


> If I wasn’t able to get to the basket and have confidence in doing that, then I wouldn’t have tried to make this comeback. That was the first thing that I told myself, Can I still create and get to the hoop? And I’ve been able to do so. I don’t want to just sit out there and settle for jump shots.


That's exactly what I wanted to hear him say. Hopefully he follows through and doesn't pull a Vince Carter on us.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> In a preseason in which just about everything he does will be given the milestone tag, Brandon Roy achieved another one Thursday. He woke up from his first NBA game after a year off due to knee problems, didn't feel particularly sore, and took full part in practice.
> 
> Another step.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/173821621.html


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm really pulling for this guy. I always did respect his game.


----------

